# Ask DBSTalk: The court has ruled. Can Dish have Dishwire?



## fox200 (Mar 21, 2004)

This is good news....right?

http://news.com.com/Court+says+FCCs...3-5697719.html?part=rss&tag=5697719&subj=news


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes for now it is good news the next step will come from the studios. If they send their Lobyist to congress to fight this out congress can just pass direct laws making this type of thing Ilegal but in doing so they come into conflicts with court decisions governing such things as the vcr that have been recognized for close to 25 years. It all depends on how much the studios think they are losing in sales of DVD's that they sell of series such as 24 and sopranos for them to see if the fight is worth taking up.

My .02


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

From what I understand, the issue with Dishwire was that Dish Network's encryption scheme would be exposed in the D-VHS firewire stream. This was also an issue on the old Dish Network/JVC D-VHS integrated receiver/recorder. I believe Dish was worried the stream could easily be analyzed and could assist pirates.

I recently discovered this when I transferred some of my old D-VHS tapes to my computer via firewire.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I thought that the encryption was striped off before the data was output. The external devices have no need for the encryption anyway - the program has already been decoded.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Whether E* CAN do it or not doesn't matter.

If they CAN, they would have to admit it was simply a business decision to not do it, and thereby be subject to lawsuits from the consumers (which might happen anyway).

If they DID, only a minority of the 921 owners have the hardware in their 921s anyway, so they'd be pissing off all the rest of them for not supplying the hardware.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

They're (Dish)far more worried about lawsuits from the MPAA/studios...which was the primary reason the feature was never implemented/activated.

I'd bet the ranch that MPAA lobbyists will be on capitol hill Monday morning pushing hard for new laws to cement their position under the digital copyrights act.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

You guys act as if it would have worked anyway.....have you forgotten your talking about the 921?!?


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey everyone,
In todays Dilbert it tells all about the Eldon software - its explains what has gone wrong with the software. Normal software is made up of 1's and 0's. Our software is made up of all 1's!!! We have to buy a bag of 0's from E* and add them in ourselves to make it all work.

At last the secret behind the 921 is revealed!

Check out the cartoon at dilbert.com
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

That could explain a lot. Of course 0s, being larger and heavier, would have upped the shipping cost since several million of them would have probably been needed. And maybe required a larger chassis with more sheet metal costs! And I understand there is a shortage as many have been sent to India and Japan! perhaps they could redesign to use -1s or 2s?


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

audiomaster said:


> That could explain a lot. Of course 0s, being larger and heavier, would have upped the shipping cost since several million of them would have probably been needed. And maybe required a larger chassis with more sheet metal costs! And I understand there is a shortage as many have been sent to India and Japan! perhaps they could redesign to use -1s or 2s?


No, since a 2 is made up of a 1 and a 0. I bet somebody has packages of 0's for sale on ebay - as I understand it, they are re-usable from machine to machine. There is probably some physical law that say the number of 0's in the universe is static, they can neither be created or destroyed. So like rel estate, the price will continue to rise, and as we all know, real estate, and hence 0's are more scarce in England than here. Hence, Eldon's reuctance to use them


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> but would only be able to play them back on the same device. The FCC rules specify that all devices must uniquely link "such recording with a single covered demodulator product


This is the first I've herd this. Isn't DVHS compliant with the broadcast flag? I thought flagged material could not be recopied a second time (or not at all). But, you could still move the tapes from one player to another. Hopefully in the next two years this will all apply to blue laser recorders too.

Only 1 copy doesn't bother me, but I want to be able to move from player to player (home recorder to car player? What if one player breaks?).

In any case, Comcast and other cable companies have firewire to DVHS now. If E* did thier jobs right I assume they could too.


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know whats funnier the part about the 1ns and zeroes or the line about dish doing the job right.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

eclipsetrb said:


> I don't know whats funnier the part about the 1ns and zeroes or the line about dish doing the job right.


Oddly enough, E* dumped 100 million '0's on the open market in 2003. They claimed it was surplus inventory not required for their future products. Go figure.

:lol:


----------

